

Ask HN: Are duplicate submissions no longer an automatic up-vote? - shawndumas


======
ColinWright
My experience is that if the URL matches exactly then it still counts as an
upvote of the original, if the original is sufficiently recent. That caveat
seems to vary, and might mean "in cache" and therefore not be related to time
so much as access.

However, the URL is sometimes not an exact match. There may or may not be:

* Trailing slash

* initial "www."

* https versus http

and so on, especially the tracking crap that turns up on so many links.

Does that answer your question? It's non-definitive, as I am not a mod, nor in
any kind of inner circle. It would be interesting and useful to get a
definitive answer.

~~~
shawndumas
It used to be that when I submitted a link, if it already existed, I'd be
taken to the comments page of the existing link but the up-vote arrow was
gone; implying that I had up-voted.

Now the same thing happens except that the up-vote arrow is still there.

~~~
ColinWright
Ah, _that 's_ new - I've not seen that behaviour before. I'll see if I can
provoke it and see what happens.

Thanks.

 _Edit: tested, and you 're right. A puzzle - I'll see if the mods reply._

------
dang
I'm afraid it's all a bit complicated, but we did change one aspect of it not
too long ago, because we caught some submitters abusing the "automatic up-
vote" thing.

~~~
shawndumas
Ah, ok. Maybe a tiny bit of UX to alert a submitter that they have to 'opt-in'
on the up-vote, then?

